# Tax question re property sale



## symbiosis (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi all

I am currently selling my property in Athens. As I understand it, I am only liable to pay tax on any PROFIT made from the sale. 

The property was valued at a higher price than I am selling for when I inherited it (and paid the inheritance tax on that value) so I assume there is nothing to pay

Can anyone please confirm this?

Thanks


----------

